# Game 8: Blazers @ Heat (11/12/08 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 12th, 2008 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN*



*PORTLAND TRAIL BLAZERS 
@
MIAMI HEAT*




*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Joel Anthony
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like Greg Oden will most likely be back tomorrow. Brandon Roy is questionable with lower back spasms.

Link

Hopefully Shawn is able to play tomorrow.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

tough game. They got many weapons. If we play like we have been at home then i like our chances.

Im also planning on attending this game. Would like to see Oden, Roy and Rudy Fernandez.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I didn't know Batum starts.

We kinda need Marion back for this one.

And I will probably be at this game too!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> I didn't know Batum starts.
> 
> We kinda need Marion back for this one.
> 
> And I will probably be at this game too!


You'll be able to tell who i am. Im the one with the Wade jersey.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol Oden has to come back when the Heat play them, of course..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely going to need Marion. They have a lot of perimeter threats, and Marion would be perfect to guard Outlaw.

Beasley vs. Aldridge is an intriguing matchup. They sort of represent opposite ends of the PF spectrum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Heat forward Shawn Marion said he expects to be a game-day decision for Wednesday's nationally televised game against the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> Marion sat out Monday's game against the Nets and did not practice Tuesday. He injured his groin Saturday, and before that had been playing with a broken nose and ligament damage in his right pinkie.
> 
> ...


So Marion, Roy and Oden are all game time decisions.

Here's a Magloire update


> Heat center Jamaal Magloire said he hopes to return in two to three weeks. Magloire, who broke his left hand during the preseason, did some shooting for the first time Tuesday but has not been cleared for contact. He is scheduled to visit a hand specialist this week.
> 
> Spoelstra said Magloire is in great condition, with only 9 percent body fat.
> 
> ''We think we'll be able to fast-track it pretty soon,'' Spoelstra said.


Link


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully they oil Magloire up when they wheel him back on the floor


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea maybe that hand specialist can teach him how to catch a basketball. He should also see a leg and mind specialist..

Should be a good game, as long as we play like we can (ie. how we've played for about half our games). If we play like NY/Charlotte, we're getting run out the building.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Trail Blazers are apparently soft - hopefully we can exploit that with our defense. We need to crash the boards, they have a lot more size than us. Another big game from Wade and we should take this - but itll be a tough, good game.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Trail Blazers are apparently soft - hopefully we can exploit that with our defense. We need to crash the boards, they have a lot more size than us. Another big game from Wade and we should take this - but itll be a tough, good game.


There's no apparently about it LOL. The Blazers are soft. 

It appears Greg Oden will make his return tonight, so if nothing else that should help with the toughness. His offensive game is raw, but his defense and rebounding are pretty darn good. He will be coming off the bench, and more than likely not play a ton though. 

Brandon Roy, like Oden, is also questionable for tonight's game. If he doesn't play we are in for a long night I think. Rudy is pretty good, but he has no chance at all of slowing Wade down. At least Roy can sort a kinda slow him a little. Or at least make him work harder for his shot. It will be fun to see Wade have to chase Rudy all over the floor though. The guy is constantly moving. 


I predict a Heat win tonight. 

Good luck this season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Good luck to the Blazers as well :cheers:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ESPN just said that Greg Oden WILL play tonight. Brandon Roy is still a game time decision


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, if there is any team in the NBA for him to be able to have an easy first night back.. It's against the Heat "big men"


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Well, if there is any team in the NBA for him to be able to have an easy first night back.. It's against the Heat "big men"




Second string "big men" at that. Oden will be coming off the bench for the first few games of his return. Brandon Roy has upgraded himself to 90-95% chance that he will play with his sore back as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the updates.

ESPN must have known something was up when they picked this game up last week.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hopefully Wade puts Oden in quick foul trouble

go to the hoop often to start...... Oden is very foul prone.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea I definately hope Wade takes it at Oden. Looking forward to the game, though I prob wont have time to watch it.

If Oden plays 30+ minutes tonight, he'll grab more boards in one game than Blount has the whole season..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shawn Marion is out again tonight


> Heat forward Shawn Marion will miss tonight’s game against Portland due to his strained right groin. But Trail Blazers rookie center Greg Oden, the No. 1 pick of the 2007 draft, remains on schedule to play.
> 
> This is the second consecutive game Marion has missed due to that ailment, which he sustained in the first quarter of Miami’s 100-89 loss at New Orleans. Most likely, Yakhouba Diawara will start for Marion, who is fourth on the team in scoring (10.3 ppg) and leads the team in rebounding (8.5 rpg).


Link


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I want the Heat to win of course, but I'm also interested in seeing just what Oden can do


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Diawara is averaging 10 and 8??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Marion is


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice steal and score!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> ^Marion is


Whoops, my reading comprehension apparently sucks. I knew Diawara couldn't be putting up those numbers.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Is anyone else's feed really slow and jumpy?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Is anyone else's feed really slow and jumpy?


This game is on ESPN so I dont think anyone here is watching it online.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I must have like ESPN2 or something, cause in Aus, its only showing the Phoenix/Houston game later.. 

Nvm though, think I got a good stream now.

Wade has 2 PFs mid-way in the first. I say keep him in..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Portland up 21-13. TimeOut Heat..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-13 Portland

Wade on the bench with 2 fouls. Not a good start at all.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad start...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ with a very nice three to give us a boost.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Oden is in!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice steal and assist by DQ


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ with a nice steal on Roy and the assist.

Chalmers with a nice steal and hustle to keep it in bounds - but DQ misses on the other end.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We're not dealing too well with Oden's size so far..

End Q1 - Blazers lead 27-19.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-19 Portland after 1

Its all on offensive rebounding in that 1st quarter. They had 8 more shot attempts than Miami in that 1st.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We don't have anything on the offensive end.. Really need Wade in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A couple of possessions ago Beasley got one on one with Oden in the post. In those situations i'd like to see him face Oden up and try to take him off the dribble instead of trying to post him up.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley for 3!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley for 3333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade draws a 2nd (?) foul on Oden. Good to see.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley blocks Oden!

Beautiful fade-away by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade taking over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful play by Wade! Circus shot!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade down.. :uhoh:

Nvm, he looks fine. Just stunned, ran head-first into Przybilla.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Even as a Heat fan, Wade deserved to get knocked on his *** for trying that stupid *** ****...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley's lost the ball like 3 times today.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> Even as a Heat fan, Wade deserved to get knocked on his *** for trying that stupid *** ****...


What did Wade do? I missed it..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade blocks Outlaw's long J!

Beasley hits!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was a sick block by Wade on Outlaw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 3333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Quinn 3333333333333333333333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn for 3 to tie the game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-47 Portland at the half

Great play call by Portland to get that 3.

At the end of 1, the rebounding advantage was 10-3 Portland. Now its 18-16. So good to see we corrected that which is definitely why we got back in this game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

End Q2 - Portland up 50-47.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> What did Wade do? I missed it..


He's driving and gets cut off by Pryzbilla helping...he tried to put the ball around Pryzbilla (Wade's right side) and go around Pryzbilla (to Wade's left side).

Pryzbilla didn't move, and Wade ran smack into the middle of his body, and fell on his ***.

Even if he was able to get around him, Outlaw was waiting for him and another Blazers was coming hard on help side.

He was trying to do WAY too much on the play


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> He's driving and gets cut off by Pryzbilla helping...he tried to put the ball around Pryzbilla (Wade's right side) and go around Pryzbilla (to Wade's left side).


Ahh k, thats the part I missed.

Good end to the half (not the last play, but generally speaking). Wade was hot for most of that 2nd quarter, hopefully we can keep Wade & Beasley both going.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice one Diawara. Foul Roy on a 3 to start the 3rd quarter..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Beasley to Wade


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice backdoor cut by Wade, nice pass by Beasley.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Bad call against Beasley there, unless he was in the restricted area. Good effort for the charge though, he got there early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 3


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley knocks down the 333!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley to tie it up


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley playing very nicely.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Cook


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Batum is a hell of a player...he plays tough for a rookie


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We're rushing way too much here.. We've had like 3 TOs and 2 bad shots the last 5 trips down..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers has had some just dumb turnovers today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad shot by DQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD gets the roll on his shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sweet and1!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade AND1!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow..............................Wade just beat 3 guys on that pick and roll play for the and-1


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Blount With A Rebound!

Joel grabs the board, lays it in, HEAT take the lead!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JoeL with the put back


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joel with the offensive board AND the putback layup!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That play by Joel brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go DQ. Thats in rhythm


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 333!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

When Joel did that, for a second I thought it was Mark Blount... I was in shock, then I saw it was Joel.

Man, if Joel could do that a bit more and become that big time banger down low for us off the bench... Dang.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Oden just swatted his former Buckeye and AAU teammate


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn with the and1!

That was nice


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

QUINN IS A ****ING G!

What a play by the little fella!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn hits the off-balance J to end the quarter!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Holy ****! Quinny!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-73 Miami after 3


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

DWade is putting up MVP numbers so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers loses Fernandez on one end and gets an offensive foul on the other.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Chalmers loses Fernandez yet again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount for 3.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Blount for 333!!! :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Blount!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dq for 3333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 333!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Cookie!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Blount is just firing them up... :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

On a side note - did anyone else see Blount pull down and cradle that defensive rebound?!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Aldridge manages to finish over a good contest from Wade, AND1..

Portland getting hot, we're lacking the heat on both ends.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This has definitely been Chalmers worst game of the season. According to Yahoo, he has a +/- of -20 so far. No one else is in double digits.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Chalmers needs to take a long visit to the bench. I am good with Quinn at PG.

I am ready for Diaware to get one last shot at Rudy Fernandez.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many bad and rushed shots for Miami all night long.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, I am sick of watching Beasley on the perimeter. Can he get a look inside, please? If anything let Wade move without the ball... Atleast once.

No mas Chalmers, mas Quinny.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Put in Quinn for Chalmers who isn't doing anything..

Wade needs to keep getting into the lane or atleast the mid-range. Can't be settling for the pull-up without even driving.

And can we stop leaving Rudy Fernandez open..??


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Please! Put in Diawara to guard Roy!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade lighting up. Almost hit that AND1 off the pump-fake, that woulda been huge.

Roy seems to be taking the challenge too.

We need to get Beasley in the mid-range or post too.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, we can't get any looks on the offensive end..

Please tell me why we're pick&roll'ing with Mark Blount.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rudy is sick. That was sweet.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade forces the TO! Haslem with the bucket!

Oh wow.. Rudy with the dagger.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dangit.

Hey, Erick, you know that defensive stopper we signed for situations like this... Hm... What's his name? Um... Diawara!

USE HIM! This might be over, but come on, Spoelstra, I believe in you, but jeez.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WADE with the facial on Outlaw!!

Damn.. Blake with the dagger..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, SOB.... Over.

Diawara was signed for situations like this. Dangit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now that was the dagger.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

That was an awesome dunk though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We can't win games when we give good shooters as many open looks as we did tonight (esp. Rudy)..

Well, looks like an eng to our home-game winning streak.. Decent game I guess, but a lot of players were simply average today. Wade did his best.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

"Wade took him to the spa for a facial!"


lol


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> We can't win games when we give good shooters as many open looks as we did tonight (esp. Rudy)..
> 
> Well, looks like an eng to our home-game winning streak.. Decent game I guess, but a lot of players were simply average today. Wade did his best.


We cant win a tight game with Beasley on the bench for the last 5 minutes of regulation!

Thank Spo for that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 104-96

Tough loss but Miami played really sloppy throughout. Too many rushed shots when we had cut the leads down to 1 or 2. DQ took some horrible shots and Mario was pretty bad throughout. 

Wade was great again. Beasley disappeared after he got his 4th foul. Quinny was very good again. Joel played and did well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> We cant win a tight games with Beasley on the bench for the last 5 minutes of regulation!
> 
> Thank Spo for that.


Look at the lineup Portland had out there. Blake, Roy, Rudy, Outlaw, and Aldrige. Until Beasley gets better on his defensive rotations, its gonna be hard for him to be out there in these situations when the other team goes small.

Beasley also needs to rebound better. Our starting 4 cant be grabbing 3 rebounds in 33 minutes of play. That's Mark Blount type of rebounding numbers.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Look at the lineup Portland had out there. Blake, Roy, Rudy, Outlaw, and Aldrige. Until Beasley gets better on his defensive rotations, its gonna be hard for him to be out there in these situations when the other team goes small.
> 
> Beasley also needs to rebound better. Our starting 4 cant be grabbing 3 rebounds in 33 minutes of play. That's Mark Blount type of rebounding numbers.


There is no excuse for Beasley only getting 9 shots in a game where Marion didnt even play! Spo doesnt run any plays for him in the high/low post where hes already proven to be deadly when creating for himself. I agree that his rebounding needs to get more consistent, but it was Spo not getting him involved enough on O that killed us tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> There is no excuse for Beasley only getting 9 shots in a game where Marion didnt even play! Spo doesnt run any plays for him in the high/low post where hes already proven to be deadly when creating for himself. I agree that his rebounding needs to get more consistent, but it was Spo not getting him involved enough on O that killed us tonight.


Yeah I agree there. Beasley needed more touches tonight. 

Thats where all those badly rushed shots, mostly by DQ, killed us. We went away from Beasley and he never got his rhythm back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder when Dorell will be ready to go? I think it would only be a matter of time until he takes Diawara's spot in the rotation.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ah, that was money well spent.:thumbdown:

I dont want to sound like a broken record...but we must have the dumbest offensive scheme in the NBA. Thats as far as im going to say about that.

We werent scrappy enough on defense either and Portland showed us just how much of a doughnut we are. Absolutely nothing inside. Our interior defense was non-existent. I hope Spo puts the "Haslem @ Center" experiment down the drain for good.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Thats where all those badly rushed shots, mostly by DQ, killed us. We went away from Beasley and he never got his rhythm back.


I think Cook took Spo's new offensive approach a bit...literally. When the coach says he wants to execute early in the shot clock he doesnt mean start chucking 3 pointers when theres 22 seconds left.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I fell asleep, but just looking at the boxscore it's obvious why we lost. Turnovers. We had 19 and the Blazers had 12. Cook had 3 and Chalmers 5. They shouldn't combine for more than 3 TO. Looks like we wasted another great performance by Wade (he score 30 for the 4th straight game...does this mean he broke his own record of 3 straight games?).

And it seems like we desperately need Marion back. Without him we've got to be the worst rebounding team in the league. We can't hope to beat anyone other than teams like the Nets without the Matrix.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> ah, that was money well spent.:thumbdown:
> 
> I dont want to sound like a broken record...but we must have the dumbest offensive scheme in the NBA. Thats as far as im going to say about that.
> 
> We werent scrappy enough on defense either and Portland showed us just how much of a doughnut we are. Absolutely nothing inside. Our interior defense was non-existent. I hope Spo puts the "Haslem @ Center" experiment down the drain for good.


But until Zo joins the team, or maybe Magloire gets back and actually shows something, we don't really have a better option at Center than UD. I mean, Blount just doesn't cut it. Barring a trade, we're pretty much forced to keep up UD at center IMO.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

At least we fought back and played hard for most of the game...

Portland is a very tough cover for our team. Very good on the perimeter, deep, and huge in the post. They really can exploit every weakness we have. 

The good thing is, we don't have to worry about too many teams like that in the East.

But to repeat what someone else already said, I'm not sure I know what Coach Spo is trying to do on offense. I've seen all but one game this season, and I still haven't found what our philosophy is when we have the ball. It's like organized chaos.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want more Quinn!

With Quinn in, the offensive moves better, he's a better spot up shooter, he seems to be better at finding Wade, and the defensive dropoff, if any, seems minimal. Chalmers is the future, but the future isn't ready.

I am up for starting Joel Anthony against tough frontcourts like this. Joel isn't worth much, but throwing Haslem to 4 and allow Beasley to come off the bench gives us a chance of banging with people. Joel atleast slowed down the bleeding on the boards.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

We lost because of TOs, period. We shot better and only got outrebounded by a small margian.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did I just see someone advocating the benching of Beasley for Joel "I might as well be a hand amputee" Anthony?

My freakin god. We lost because of turnovers and poor offense. Portland is a good, young team...we are getting there. We matched it with them for 4 quarters, thats not a bad effort. If Chalmers played atleast average and Marion played - we probably wouldve taken this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sometimes it's just not your night. We actually had the lead until Outlaw and Fernandez made some really bad shots. I wish teams wouldn't be such bad shot makers against us. A lot of it comes from us giving them open looks earlier in the game and getting their confidence up.

I'm happy with how we played but I really am a little annoyed at the lack of faith Haslem is showing towards Beasley. I hope that it's nothing petty spilling into games. If it's just him not trusting Beasley then I hope he gets over it soon. Beasley made the extra effort to learn how to pass and find guys, I think he had 4 assists the other game and one was a sick pass to Haslem, so Udonis needs to show the rookie the same love. That one play in the first half (I don't know who else remembers it) where Beasley cut wide open and called out for the ball and Haslem looked him off was really upsetting.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Did I just see someone advocating the benching of Beasley for Joel "I might as well be a hand amputee" Anthony?


Yes. That or bench Haslem. We're a bit small upfront right now with Marion out. Beasley can still make a great offensive contribution off the bench and we won't be outplayed in the plaint right now with Joel and Haslem. Haslem at times last night was fighting a one man war down low with Spoelstra having Beasley titting around on the perimeter all night. Beasley is being underused by Spoelstra anyways.

I probably should have been more specific in my post, but I do believe that we need to add more size upfront right now until Marion is back. When Marion is back, I think Beasley should definately start again, but, eh. I am not making the decisions, so this doesn't matter. I still have belief in Spoelstra and think he'll be a good coach before long.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Unless Joel Anthony gets a Wilt-Chamberlainplasty he isn't starting over Beasley. That's just silly.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Spoelstra isn't using him enough. If Spoelstra would feed Beasley, then, yes, there is no reason he should ever be off the court, but he spend most of his times running around the perimeter while we scream for him to get the ball. Atleast Joel gives us a bit more size until Marion comes back, who basically offsets our lack of size at PF and C.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley stay as a starter. Haslem is the one that should have gone to the bench a long time ago. insert Anthony at center. 

Chalmers
Wade
Marion
Beasley
Anthony

like some mentioned, the moment anthony played, Portland had less offensive rebounds. guy can rebound, defend and block shots, thats what we need at Center right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That is basically putting the same person in with less offense. The difference in defense and rebounding outside of maybe one blocked shot is not very large.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> We cant win a tight game with Beasley on the bench for the last 5 minutes of regulation!
> 
> Thank Spo for that.


You can't win games if you can't play defense...You can thank Beasley for that! 


That's why he was on the bench...Portland was running small, and Beasley couldn't match up with his man. Spo had to adjust his own lineup to keep the game close.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> Beasley stay as a starter. Haslem is the one that should have gone to the bench a long time ago. insert Anthony at center.
> 
> Chalmers
> Wade
> ...


Haslem can spread the defense b/c he's almost automatic this season with his mid-range jumper. Joel can't score from anywhere on the floor. Haslem isn't a bad rebounder, he's just undersized. I don't agree that Haslem should be benched, he's played beyond expectations so far.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> Haslem can spread the defense b/c he's almost automatic this season with his mid-range jumper. Joel can't score from anywhere on the floor. Haslem isn't a bad rebounder, he's just undersized. I don't agree that Haslem should be benched, he's played beyond expectations so far.


I rather see Haslem come in for Beasley. 

He might be putting in good numbers, but we all know individual stats dont tell everything. were going to continue getting ****ed in the *** evertytime we play bigger teams. watch.


----------

